# Shop visit.



## HHH Knives (Oct 18, 2011)

About a week ago I received a email from a gentleman named Ron. He inquired about having a custom filet knife made. I responded to his email. Which I answered his questions, made a few suggestions and generally showed interest in working with him on this project. We shared a few more emails, and it became apparent that he wanted to come to my shop for a "visit" to finalize the order. This was a first for me.. But I happily agreed. He lives about 3 hrs drive from my place. After a quick phone call we had made a plan. 

This morning around 8:30 AM There was a knock at the door. Upon opening the door, I was greeted by 2 smiling faces. Ron and his lovely wife. After a quick intro they were welcomed inside and we sat and talked for at least a hour. What a great way to spend the morning. I really enjoyed chatting with this nice couple. Another hour or so in the shop talking and looking through materials and more talking.. lol And I think we have a plan! 

After everything was said and done I will be making a custom Filet knife for Ron. With a high carbon steel blade and a handle of killer figured walnut burl. 

It sure was cool meeting them and Im sure that the knife will be everything he wants and hopes for. In a world of avatars cell phones, and user ID's and internet forums.. It sure was great to put a face to a name and a good hardy hand shake to a deal. 

I love my job!  
Randy


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 18, 2011)

That is great! It's a great experience, but it is only good because you are willing to appreciate how cool it really is. The modern world was built by people who took that stuff for granted.


----------



## HHH Knives (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes indeed! Thanks brother!


----------

